# Using FE manuals to study for the PE?



## daywalker (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello again

One other quick question for the community here. Did anyone utilize their FE Manuals and books when studying for their respective PE examination. I came across all of the manuals that I used when I took mine. I was wondering if I it was worth to keep them or if they were useless once the exam was taken.

Thoughts?


----------



## civilized_naah (Dec 12, 2009)

daywalker said:


> Hello again
> One other quick question for the community here. Did anyone utilize their FE Manuals and books when studying for their respective PE examination. I came across all of the manuals that I used when I took mine. I was wondering if I it was worth to keep them or if they were useless once the exam was taken.
> 
> Thoughts?


I personally think (I can only comment about the CIVIL module) that the discipline specific subject outline on the FE Reference Handbook is a very well put together and handy reference for the basic concepts. I would definitely recommend printing that out and making it a part of your PE review notes.


----------



## kinigit (Dec 15, 2009)

I tried using the FE equation book, and did not find it very helpful compared to the PE specific books. The FE included everything and the PE is much more specific to the discipline of civil engineering, or the subject of your choice. Small sections might help, but I would recommend a more PE specific reference. It is not worth bogging yourself down with too many references.


----------



## alexd (Dec 20, 2009)

I used NCEES FE practice exam book for the PE exam. It is definitely useful. If you need it I have one for sale.


----------



## SparksFlyingPE (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, I think you should look thru your FE study manuals - for me, it was a good starting point to study for the PE exam. I took the applicable sections out (Electrical Power for me) and put them in a binder, left the rest of the non-applicable stuff there and reviewed the good stuff to kinda dive back into the whole studying thing.

You may feel they're too basic, but it does give you a starting point and some practice problems. :reading:


----------



## papuanomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Took and Passed the Mech PE Exam this October(first time) I attribute this mainly to the MERM (by ppi). Honestly it was the only reference I used on the entire exam. I took the thermal/fluids exam


----------



## 22948251 (Dec 28, 2009)

During my PE exam, I used the NCEES FE formula book that I got when I took the FE . It is a good book to have in case you need to look up a formula. However, there's no point in having it if you're not going to use it when you are actually studying for the PE. I took the Civil PE in Oct (passed, first time) and did use it for a couple of questions.


----------



## historic66 (Dec 28, 2009)

daywalker said:


> Hello again
> One other quick question for the community here. Did anyone utilize their FE Manuals and books when studying for their respective PE examination. I came across all of the manuals that I used when I took mine. I was wondering if I it was worth to keep them or if they were useless once the exam was taken.
> 
> Thoughts?


I will be taking PE in next April and many of veterans told me that Engineering Economics in FE Lindberg book was very well covered. I will definitely that book with me. It had helped me pass FE as well (obviously I didn't have that book with me for FE).


----------



## civil_engr05 (Dec 29, 2009)

I didn't worry about opening the FE review manual. The CERM covers the morning portion really well, so I didn't feel the need in getting familiar with another thick book.


----------



## RevMen (Jan 4, 2010)

The MERM and the ASHRAE books were all I needed for the Mechanical/HVAC exam. I had my FE review manual from a year earlier but I never touched it. I think the process of finding and marking the important equations in the MERM is an important part of the studying process.


----------

